# CRUSHED GLASS FLAKE



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

heard of it from older painters , what does it look like and where can i get it? thanks


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ice pearlllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

ice pearl is hoks version but every custom paint manufacturer has there own version of it . its all the same shit!! :cheesy:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

I remember my homie saying he did actual crushed glass in the clear and it got in his eyes and you could barely see it when it was done.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

gotta cover all your holes when spraying ice flake or anything similiar


*ALL *the wholes


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 29 2007, 04:47 PM~8420522
> *I remember my homie saying he did actual crushed glass in the clear and it got in his eyes and you could barely see it when it was done.
> *


yes this is the one , when sprayed with silver or white base, it resembled a diamond look in the sun . i saw a car willie olea painted couple years back and he used that "real "crushed glass and that top looked fuckin bad ass.. but yeah i heard its clear light bulbs broken and grinded down so fine enough to shoot :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

I got crushed tinted mirror and glass in red, green, gold, silver, blue & purple. Looks like crystals and follows you as you walk the car. i use it on jobs when a customer wants that "old skool" look. pm me for more info.


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Jul 30 2007, 07:34 PM~8431024
> *I got crushed tinted mirror and glass in red, green, gold, silver, blue & purple.  Looks like crystals and follows you as you walk the car.  i use it on jobs when a customer wants that "old skool" look. pm me for more info.
> *


what up adam , definately intrested and oh yeah still waitn for my catalog


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jul 29 2007, 05:11 PM~8420646
> *gotta cover all your holes when spraying ice flake or anything similiar
> ALL the wholes
> *


oops...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Jul 30 2007, 08:34 PM~8431024
> *I got crushed tinted mirror and glass in red, green, gold, silver, blue & purple.  Looks like crystals and follows you as you walk the car.  i use it on jobs when a customer wants that "old skool" look. pm me for more info.
> *


Does this get sprayed similar to flake I assume?I want to try some of this,sounds cool.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i have that exact same stuff alsa is talking about.........

I MUST WARN YOU IF YOU USE IT YOU WILL GET IT IN YOUR FINGERS THEY ARE SHARP and a bitch to remove.........


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

http://www.suicideaxle.com/about.htm

These guys know abot that stuff


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 1 2007, 09:45 AM~8445740
> *i have that exact same stuff alsa is talking about.........
> 
> I MUST WARN YOU IF YOU USE IT YOU WILL GET IT IN YOUR FINGERS THEY ARE SHARP and a bitch to remove.........
> *


U couldnt pay me enough to get glass in my fingers and then washing the guns afterwards. :nono:


----------

